# Some people Disgust me



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

*WARNING THIS IS A RANT*




So today i drop by my work on my day off to pick up same turbos and crickets, only to find our main showcase tank complety empty and everything scattered around the store. Apparently some idiot drop some Copper pennys in the night before in an effort to wipe out the tank... Seriously people who does that?!?!?!  so anyways someone called in sick so they where short staffed so i offered to spend my day helping fix this mess. big water changes lots of carbon Cuprisorp then fixing the overflow (damn hang on boxes lost its suction lol) anyways 5+ hours later its looking better now we will see what the damages are tomorrow (thanks god they found the pennys right away)but i just can get over how cruel people can be, i dont know who did it and why, maybe they had a grudge against the store who knows? i just think its pitiful someone would harm living creatures just for the fun of it or because of a grudge. somtimes the human race disgusts me


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

man that sucks, is it possible that a little kid could have dropped the pennies in? My son has done that to me a couple times


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

People like that need to be hung by the short and curlies, Tis a shame that, that happened and I hope all works out with minamal damage..

Rob..


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

neven said:


> man that sucks, is it possible that a little kid could have dropped the pennies in? My son has done that to me a couple times


99% sure they couldnt its a 125gal on a tall stand i dont think they could reach and the number of pennies in there i doubt it was


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A terrible thing. I hope that the fish pull through.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

(just realized i posted this in the wrong section can a mod move please?  ) and fish seem ok just really worried about the corals we have TONS in there


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know where I would like to shove some pennies. I would first put them in a hot fire. That is so sad. Why would someone do that? I had no idea penny did such a thing.*


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

an excess of copper can be deadly to several species, not to mention the bacteria and grease thats all over money


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

i think what we've done will save most of it with all the carbon and Curpisorb in there + the water changes today and ill test the water tomorrow and most likely do another smaller one tomorrow to be safe. im not so much worried anymore we handled the whole thing pretty well, just now more pissed off then anything


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation, I hope everything works out for you. A pet peeve of mine is when I see kids or adults bang on the aquarium glass.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation, I hope everything works out for you. A pet peeve of mine is when I see kids or adults bang on the aquarium glass.


ya defiantly if only they knew how loud that is for fish


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Ugly  Was the tank covered and all? If it is on a high stand, it needs extra efforts to do something like that  I will never be able to understand such people and actions 
Be happy indeed that somebody saw it fast and you reacted fast as well. Hopefully there will be no issues with the tank. Totally understand your frustration


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! tapping or banging on the glass really P-----s me off, people do not realize the magnification of the sound into the tank. The penny thing is very bad for sure, hope everything is ok.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

is that the tank at Animal House? it's a gourgeous tank and been an attraction for my kids for years. it sucks that some idiot would do this. hopefully everything is okay


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I was at the store yesterday and I was wondering what had happened to it. It's a beautiful tank and I can't believe that someone would be so petty to try and destroy it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just so awful, your right why do some people of the human race want to hurt living things, I will never get it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well not good and glad it was caught on time. 
Perhaps the person really didn't realize how deadly it was and thought it was like a wishing well? Still they have no right touching or doing that ...but maybe just a dumb 
Person who doesn't think.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275079,-122.835522


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*arrg*

I hope everything pulls through. I have spent many hours admiring that tank. Such a shame that someone would be that much of an a-hole to do that. If anyone wants to chip in for supplies i would be more than happy to build a locking canopy for it. Best of luck on a full recovery


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Ya! tapping or banging on the glass really P-----s me off, people do not realize the magnification of the sound into the tank. The penny thing is very bad for sure, hope everything is ok.


+1, as a kid I did this (well I still technically am ...) but now it annoys the hell out of me when I see anybody tap on the glass. Or in some kids cases I see them slap it. When people do it to my tanks...ohoho 

Some people these days...most people think "they are just fish"


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

years ago i had my shop broken into and on the way out they dumped some nail polish remover into my fancy goldie tank......absolutely intentional and cruel. they had already stolen what ever they wanted. i was more upset about that than any thing that was stolen. unfortunatly as well my insurance did not cover the cost of the fish.....they r considered chattel not property so i hope your corals r ok


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely sucks that people are that uncaring.  Hope everything worked out ok?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about this. Weather it was an accident or intentional it is brutal. I have never seen the display but thats not really relevant. Destroying living creatures in such a way is a horrible thing. Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Maybe I'm giving people too much credit, but I'm guessing and hoping that it was not done with malicious intent. Like April says, maybe in their minds it was along the same lines as putting coins in a wishing well or pond, not something that was intentionally damaging.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It would not be the first time of that intention.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Come to think of it, the same uncaring human race mentioned in this thread contributes to the destruction of the biggest fish habitat... our Seas and Oceans. Mother Earth needs more ambassadors just like the people in this forum


----------

